

TiltNYC: like a hackathon. minus the hack. coming early 2012. - justinj
http://www.tiltnyc.net/

======
amirmc
This needs a little more explanation than just a webform.

Nice that the form is so short but no info on who it's for nor why they should
take part.

~~~
justinj
@amirmc, it is a little vague. part of the idea is to shape it to the
attendees but let me provide a little color [sic].

the idea behind tilt is an event that actually involves each any every
participant. we are aiming at cross pollination between various disciplines in
the hope that people learn to mingle outside their inner circle.

instead of simply "networking", the game element behind tilt gives attendees a
way to determine if others are people they could actually work with. how do
they think under duress? how well do they respond to changes in the
environment? how creative are they.

------
thechut
Sounds pretty neat. Sort of like Odyssey of the Mind[1] or Destination
Imagination[2] for hackers. Although only one having one afternoon might make
it somewhat tough. Or am I missing something?

[1]: <http://www.odysseyofthemind.com/learn_more.php> [2]:
<http://www.idodi.org/index.php/the-organization>

~~~
justinj
@thechut - i confess that's the first time i'd seen either of those concepts.
they seem like intriguing concepts that are well suited to school
environments.

however, tilt is about getting experts and creatives from different fields to
work together in a novel way, with no one person in charge. personally, i'd
err away from anything that promotes the student/teacher relationship in this
particular context.

i think an afternoon is sufficient for a themed competition - anything longer
may be less accessible to a number of our participants. this could change in
future events, but we'll have to see.

------
justinj
compete with other teams over the course of an afternoon, honing an idea
around a themed concept. each round will set valuations and present new
challenges. teams can buyout others and have to pivot to stay ahead. winner
takes all.

~~~
exDM69
So like a startup role playing game for those who are not ready to invest real
time and money? What happens to the idea and the "products"?

This has nothing to do with a hackathon, please change the title.

~~~
justinj
@exDM69, certainly there is a play on the word hackathon. the aim here is to
take the hacking out of it and yet keep the fundamental brainstorming that is
central to any group think. just because there isn't any code created, doesn't
mean the ideas/concepts are less valid.

the attendees are investing real time - just not an entire weekend. both
myself and @neosavvy - the creators of the event - are hackers who work full
time. this event is aimed at people who are curious to work with others in
more than just a hacking sense. the aim isn't just to involve developers, but
also individuals who have skills in other industries, such as robotics, media
and biotech.

what happens to the products is whatever the teams want to do with them.

~~~
justinj
@seltzered_ you make a good point. we do need to cast the net wider.

one of the problems is that other professionals are typically less likely than
your average hacker to attend a new type of event. as such, the hope is that
everyone invites a few of their professional friends from these other
industries who are curious and open to the experience.

@neosavvy and i are actively inviting these types of people from our own
networks, to augment the high hacker contingent.

if you have other suggestions of ways to get the concept out to those on the
fringe of their professions, please let us know.

------
dylangs1030
Love it. I've thrown my hat in. I assume justinj ks associated with this, or
knows the people behind it?

~~~
justinj
thx. @neosavvy and i are running the event.

~~~
dylangs1030
When will we know if we're accepted/denied?

